# RGB in CMYK sieht nicht gut aus



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

hallo,

ich muss ein RGB bild in CMYK umwandeln. das objekt ist hauptsächlich in einem hellen, lichten grün und blau eingefärbt. nach der modusänderung ist das grün total dreckig. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, wie ich die cmyk-farben an die rgb anpassen kann oder wenigstens das ergebnis verbessern kann?

jeder kleine tipp hilft mir weiter...


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Juni 2006)

Für welchen Zweck willst du es denn umwandeln ?
Denn bei einem Internetbild, dass du ausdrucken willst, ist das Umwandeln nicht unbedingt nötig - hier ist es besser, man füttert den Drucker mit dem RGB Format, im meisten Fall, weiss er, was damit zu tun ist . . . 
ansonsten kannst du viel über die Farbkanäle anpassen, jedoch denke ich, dass die Farben selber dein kleineres Problem sind, das Problem ist meist eher, dass das Bild "aufreisst" - und das ist nicht so schnell wieder nachkorrigiert.


----------



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

das bild hab ich vorher gerendert und muss es nun zum ausdrucken schicken (wird meine diplomarbeit - muss also gut werden) und die druckerei braucht alle bilder in cmyk.


----------



## helaukoenig (8. Juni 2006)

Was habe ich denn darunter zu verstehen:



> ... ist das grün total dreckig. ...


 
Hast du schon die Sättigung nachbearbeitet?

Poste doch mal das Ausgangsbild.

@Drol-Anurav: was meinst du mit "aufreissen?"


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Juni 2006)

Bei Internetbildern hat auch die Druckerei keine Probleme mit RGBs . . . bei Renderings jedoch . . . - Ich verstehe jedoch nicht, warum ein Rendering Probleme macht. Ich habe grademal ein paar renderings umgewandelt, doch im schlechtesten Fall haben sie lediglich etwas an Brillanz verloren, etwas dass man schnell wieder nachkorrigieren kann.
Mit welchem Programm renderst du denn ?


----------



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

ja mit der sättigung hab ich es auch schon probiert. doch keinen wirklichen erfolg erzielt. das grün ist im orginal total "quitschig" leuchtend grün und von dieser intensität hat es nach der umwandlung einfach alles verloren. und über sättigung bekomm ich es nicht hin. oder gibts da nen bestimmten kniff?


----------



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

ich rendere mit 3d studio max.

versuch mal die beiden bilder zum vergleich hochzuladen.


bei dem druck für den ersten teil der arbeit, sah ein schriftzug in orange auch total komisch am rechner aus und gedruckt kam er dann toll. also kann man sich nicht immer drauf verlassen, was am rechner angezeigt wird. nur so mit dem grün, kann ich es doch nicht lassen.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Juni 2006)

mit aufreissen meine ich, dass sich die Farben voneinander trennen. Photoshop versucht ein Farbspektrum (dass der RGB) in ein anderes Spektrum zu pressen, dabei kann es vorkommen, dass sich zwei aneinanderliegende Farben, die eigentlich einen weichen Übergang bilden, so sehr von einander entfernen, dass  sich dazwischen ein scharfer Strich bildet

 . . . ich habe eben mit Max mal getestet - selbst andere Formate bringen Photoshop nicht die nötigen Informationen für eine 1:1-Umwandlung

nein, du kannst dich nie darauf verlassen, was dir dein Bildschirm anzeigt - das muss dir immer klar sein, Agenturen geben 5stellige Summen für solche Bildschirme aus.


----------



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

noch eine frage,

ich hab die cmyk-farbwert. wenn ich die in photoshop eingebe und die rgb-farbwerte die er mir dann anzeigt, in 3d max eintrage (da man dort die farben ja nur nach rgb auswählt), müßte ich doch am ende beim druck genau die cmyk farben gedruckt bekommen, also das was ich will. oder?
ich hoffe, die erklärung ist verständlich.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Juni 2006)

Es ist witzig, wenn ich dein Bild umwandle, bekomme ich ein deutlich anderes Ergebniss, als das CMYK-Bild, dass du gepostet hast - bei mir blasst es deutlich aus. Ich dachte mir, nun das sollte ja kein grösseres Problem darstellen, Farbinformationen sind ja keine verloren gegangen, und greller machen geht eigentlich immer. Nicht aber bei deinem Bild.
Bring das Bild mal zur Druckerei, ich schätze mal, dass der Monitor einfach das Problem darstellt (denn der arbeitet ja wiederum auf RGB Basis - er muss ein ursprüngliches RGB-Bild, das in CMYK umgewandelt wurde wieder in RGB konvertieren ^^)


----------



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

danke für deine hilfe. werd den vorgeschlagenen weg von dir probieren. ist das beste.


----------



## der_Jan (8. Juni 2006)

RGB und CMYK haben auch ganz andere Farbspektren, es kann sein, das deine CMYK Bild die gewünschte Farbe garnicht hat. Das isn relativ komplexes Thema, welches ich auch nicht so gut behersche, aber mit ner einfach Photoshop umwandlung is nix getan.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMYK


----------



## maexchen81 (8. Juni 2006)

ja das farbspektrum von cmyk ist kleiner. man kann sich in photoshop anzeigen lassen, für welche rgb farben es im cmyk keine werte gibt (Farb-Proof, cmyk-arbeitsfarbraum). für fast mein ganzes bild gab es das nicht. nur da muss es ja irgendeine lösung geben und die lösung kann nicht nur darin bestehen, dass der ausdruck nicht gut wird.


----------



## der_Jan (8. Juni 2006)

Ne Gute Druckerei kann das bestimmt zusammenpanschen mit Spezialfarben und was, aber das wird dann bestimmt auch dementsprechend kosten!(berechtigter Weise, denn wie du merkst isses komplexer)


----------



## Drol-Anurav (8. Juni 2006)

ansich brauchst du ja nur zahlen, wenn das Ergebniss exakt so ist, wie du es dir wünschst - eine örtliche Druckerei wirst du damit wohl allerdings auf die Palme bringen, und sie dich wohl irgendwann aus dem Laden werfen.
Geht es um einen grösseren Plot, so kann der Drucker die Farbe Modifizieren, die verwendet wird, geht es jedoch eher um einen Ausdruck, auf Tintenstrahl- (oder wahrscheinlicher: ) Laserbasis, so bin ich mir nicht sicher, in wie weit der Drucker (und damit meine ich die Berufsbezeichnung, also den Typ in der Druckerei ^^) noch auf das Ergebniss einwirken, bzw an der Farbe herummodifizieren kann . . .


PS: ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, hoffen wir, dass er es einfach wie gewünscht ausdruckt 
 - ansonsten nehm mal noch zusätzlich die Datei in RGB-Farben mit, dann kannst du dem Drucker deinen Fall schildern, und ihn Fragen, mit was wohl seine Drucker (verdammt, wer kam auf die Idee, einen Beruf genauso zu bezeichnen, wie ein Gerät) besser zurechtkommen


----------



## der_Jan (8. Juni 2006)

> (verdammt, wer kam auf die Idee, einen Beruf genauso zu bezeichnen, wie ein Gerät)



Ich behaupte mal, das war umgedreht, aber egal. 

Ich denk auch, dass das die beste Lösung ist, aber bei kleineren, günstigen Stückzahlen hast du wohl verloren und musste alternative such


----------



## Beppone (8. Juni 2006)

Drol-Anurav hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ansich brauchst du ja nur zahlen, wenn das Ergebniss exakt so ist, wie du es dir wünschst - eine örtliche Druckerei wirst du damit wohl allerdings auf die Palme bringen, und sie dich wohl irgendwann aus dem Laden werfen.
> Geht es um einen grösseren Plot, so kann der Drucker die Farbe Modifizieren, die verwendet wird, geht es jedoch eher um einen Ausdruck, auf Tintenstrahl- (oder wahrscheinlicher: ) Laserbasis, so bin ich mir nicht sicher, in wie weit der Drucker (und damit meine ich die Berufsbezeichnung, also den Typ in der Druckerei ^^) noch auf das Ergebniss einwirken, bzw an der Farbe herummodifizieren kann . . .
> 
> 
> ...


Der Drucker muss das leisten was er verspricht - nicht das was man sich wünscht. Und bei diesen Daten wird er alles versprechen, nur kein leuchtendes, differenziertes grün..

Nu muss ich mich doch mal einmischen, Erklärung tut not.

Zur Bildschirmanzeige Deiner RGB- und 4c-Daten:
Es ist heute technisch möglich, zB mehr als den gesamten Adobe RGB-Farbraum sowie praktisch den gesamten 4c-Farbraum (ISO-Coated) am Monitor darzustellen. Voraussetzung sind: ein Monitor der das kann (zur Zeit nur der NEC SpectraView Reference 21) und richtig angewandtes Farbmanagement in den Programmen, die eingesetzt werden. Liegen die richtigen Profile für das gewünschte Druckverfahren vor, dann lässt sich auch das spätere Druckergebnis exakt anzeigen.

Wenn Du keinen solchen Monitor hast, sollte dein Monitor zumindest farbkalibriert sein. Das geht mit "Monitor-Meßgeräten" (ab ca. 300,- EUR), die Farbabweichungen messen und in ein Korrekturprofil zur richtigen Monitordarstellung einfliessen lassen.

Dann sollte dein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und das Betriebssystem (und der Benutzer..) den Einsatz von Farbmanagement unterstützen. Die unterschiedlichsten Druckergebnisse bei den Druckverfahren (Sieb-, Hoch-, Tief-, Offsetdruck, Farblaser,  Tintenstrahl, Thermosub...) und Medien (Papiere...) lassen sich dann vorhersagen, sobald standartisierte Farbtafeln (zB IT-8-Chart mit 914 Messfeldern) im jeweiligen Druckverfahren ausgedruckt und ebenfalls ausgemessen wurden. Diese Messergebnisse bilden jeweils wieder die Grundlage für ein Farbprofil, das dann ausschließlich für zB genau diese eine Druckmaschine auf genau diesem Papier gilt.

Standard-Profile (und auch Hintergrundinfo) gibts auf http://www.eci.org.

Die stark unterschiedliche Fähigkeit der versch. Druckverfahren, Farben darzustellen, führt dazu, dass bestimmte Farben auf bestimmten Geräten einfach NICHT druckbar sind. Eine rabenschwarze Fläche am Monitor wird im Zeitungsdruck halt nunmal matschgrau, und leuchtende orange / grüntöne lassen sich im 4c-Offsetdruck (4c Prozessfarben nach FOGRA) einfach nicht drucken.

Meine Lösungsvorschläge?
Ausgabeorientiert gestalten (das lernt man irgendwann als Grafiker in der Praxis - hilft dir nur hier nix). Ein Druckverfahren wählen, das Dein leuchtendes Grün besser abbilden kann (Pantone hexachrome und manche Tintenstrahldrucker). Nachdem du für die Diplomarbeit sicher nur ein paar Exemplare brauchst, lohnt sich kein Hexachromedruck.
Lass dir von einem kompetenten Dienstleister (nein, das geht nicht im Copyshop) die paar Seiten aus RGB-Daten zB auf einem Proofer ausdrucken, der Hexachrome simulieren kann (erweiterter Orange/Grünbereich) und gib sie zum Zusortieren an den Drucker, der den Rest der Arbeit druckt und bindet.

Soo, hoffe, nicht ganz und gar verwirrt zu haben..

Grüße

Bep


----------



## Ellie (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte das Posting von Beppone unterschreiben. Kein Drucker muß das ab Datei drucken, was der Kunde sich vordtellt und gerne hätte. Es sei denn der Kunde bezahlt diesen Mehraufwand. Ich finde diese Idee immer sehr drollig, am besten noch Dumpingpreise vom Discount aber Farbechtheit fordern.

Das geht nicht.

Entweder Du nimmst die Kosten für das Proofing auf dich oder lebst damit, wenn deine Bilder nicht 100 Prozent deiner Vorstellung enstsprechen. Hier gilt ganz klar: wer perfekte Drucksachen haben möchte muß viel Geld dafür ausgeben. Übrigens sieht man bereits ab 2 Prozent Abweichung der Farbwerte das die Farben anders sind.

Die Idee mit den Proofs als Color Splitting für die spätere Bindung ist optimal, aber der Dienstleister, ein Fachbetrieb wird das sein (kaum ein Copyshop kann mit dem Begriff Farbprofil etwas anfangen), wird von dir vorher genau wissen wollen, wie deine Bilder aussehen sollen. Auf doof macht keiner so einen Job mit einem pingeligen Kunden. (Bin ich gereizt? Nie nicht... doch, ich erlebe solche Ansprüche oft, das ist nervtötend.)

Eine nette Alternative kann auch ein Fotoabzug deiner Bilder sein, Diplomarbeiten werden ja häufig sowieso nur laienhaft gebunden im Copyshop. Versuche das doch mal bei einem Internetdienstleister, kommt günstiger als es proofen zu lassen. 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Drol-Anurav (9. Juni 2006)

moment, ich glaube, wir reden gerade etwas aneinander vorbei. Dass ich Schwierigkeiten haben würde, mehrfache Farbkorrekturen einzufordern, wenn es mir lediglich um einen einzelnen Plott geht, ok. Meist hat man jedoch in ganz anderem Sinne mit Druckereien zu tun - wenn es um mehrere tausend Broschüren, geht, um Visitenkarten, um Handouts, ganz egal.
Und hier hat es der Drucker selbst in der Hand, wieviel Geld er an meinem Auftrag verdient . . . - habe ich jedoch bei den Broschüren, die er gedruckt hat, vom original abweichende Farben, so nehme ich ihm diese nicht ab. Ich habe im CI gewisse, vorgeschriebene Farbwerte, würde ich im Bezug auf diese immer recht leichtfertig umgehen, und es so abnehmen, wie ich es vom Drucker vorgesetzt bekomme, so könnte ich den gesamten Stile-Guide gleich in die Tonne stampfen. Dort ein paar Prozent mehr, woanders wieder ein paar Prozent in die andere Richtung, und schon habe ich zwei komplett verschiedene Farben. Das funktioniert nicht, dann hätte ich mir gleich sämtliche Farbtests und -korrekturen beim Entwickeln der Firmenfarbe sparen können. Auch wenn das im Einzelnen manchmal etwas kleinkariert aussehen mag . . .
Das ist der Grund, warum der Drucker vorher ein paar Dummies zeigt, so dass er noch die Möglichkeit hat, etwas an der Farbe zu modifizieren, und man eben nicht tausende Exemplare auf den Müll kippen muss. Selbst Pantonefarben bieten keine Garantie, dass sie immer zu 100% gleich aussehen, auf anderem Papier wirken sie wieder anders, Temperaturen können eine Rolle spielen, etc - das ist der Spielplatz des Druckers, mich interessiert letztenendes lediglich das Ergebniss - immerhin muss ich ja mit diesem wiederum meinem eigenen Kunden gegenüber treten . . .


----------



## Ellie (9. Juni 2006)

Moin,

dann hat der Drucker den Mehraufwand aber erstens eingepreist und zweitens auch entsprechend professionelle Kundendaten gesehen. Und es geht um Aufträge professioneller Art und nicht ein paar Exemplare für eine Diplomarbeit.

Ich habe die Diplomarbeit meines Freundes vollfarbig digital ausgedruckt und Hardcover mit Schutzumschlag binden lassen. *lach* A bissi overdressed und für einen Kunden wäre es eine teure Alternative, aber ist ja für Schatzi gewesenund sah sehr cool aus.

Ich finde es etwas albern für Kleinstauflagen Ansprüche zu stellen wie Coca Cola, klar sollte ein Grün auch Grün bleiben, aber die wenigsten Kunden sind dann bereit den höheren Preis zu zahlen. Ist aber schwer aus den Köpfen herauszubekommen und das Fachwissen hinein, im Altag rede ich mir fast bei jedem Kunden einen Wolf und höre oft: "Wie, Sie haben doch einen Computa, da brauchen Sie nur einen Knopf drücken. Bei uns zuhause auf dem Monitor sah das aber ganz anders aus, das bezahle ich jetzt nicht."

Das Leid derer, die mit Privatleuten zu tun haben. 

Bin ich Offtopic? Sorry... aber trotzdem wäre es eine günstige Idee Fotoabzüge machen zu lassen und die einfach in die Diplomarbeiten einzukleben.

LG,
Ellie


----------

